# newly separated



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, newly separated as of this morning. Both were unfaithful, husband had 2 EA's currently twice with last woman, and an ea/pa, myself an ea/pa same time as his. I am going to work on me, can only wish he comes around before it's too late. I asked him to leave yesterday when I discovered he had taken up contact with last EA after we agreed to no contact, and schedule "talks about relationship" right around 2 3 weeks ago. I had been struggling with the schedule, but who can change that overnight right? I was getting better at it every day. I wonder where my future will take me. It's hard to look at our bed and wonder if we'll ever be together again, this time around it has been easier, I haven't cried much, I am dreading bedtime, is it normal to wonder if they think about you at all?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes it's very normal to wonder if they think about you. 

You have the right idea--if he won't cut off his multiple EAs and work with you in your marriage... decide if that is how you want to live your life. Most of the tears I cried were pre-separation and during Limbo. Since my divorce I've hardly cried. Strange.


----------

